# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Религия >  Когда пасха???

## Sanych

Когда пасха??? Многим интересен этот вопрос, потому как надо подкорректировать планы на весну.
Ну что же, обратимся к wikipedia.org

Итак: После Пятидесятницы (см Деяния) христиане начали совершать первые литургии, по форме схожие с Песахом. Литургии совершались как Тайная Вечеря — Пасха страданий, связанная с Крестной смертью, и воскресением Христа. 

Православная Пасха рассчитывается по Александрийской Пасхалии.
Полнолуние(Y) = 21 марта + [(19·[Y/19] + 15)/ 3
0].
где [a / b] — остаток от деления нацело a на b.
Если значение Полнолуние(Y)< 32, то дата полнолуния будет в марте;
Если значение Полнолуние(Y)>= 32, то следует вычесть 31 день, и получится дата в апреле.

Формула Гаусса вычисления Пасхи: [a/b]-остаток от деления;
a = [19·[Y /19] + 15) /30] (например,[2007/19] = 12, а= [(19 · 12 + 15)/30]= 3, Полнолуние(2007)= 21 марта+3=24 марта)
b = [(2·[Y /4] + 4·[Y /7] + 6·a + 6) / 7] (например, [2007/4]= 3,[2007/7]=5, итак для 2007 года b=1)

Если (a + b) > 10, то Пасха будет (a + b − 9) апреля ст. стиля, в противном случае — (22 + a + b) марта ст. стиля. Получаем 22 + 3 + 1 = 26 марта (ст. ст) или 26 марта + 13 = 8 апреля (н. ст.)

Дата Пасхи может попадать в период от 22 марта до 25 апреля по ст. стилю. (В XX—XXI веках это соответствует периоду с 4 апреля по 8 мая по н. стилю). Если Пасха совпадает с праздником Благовещения (7 апреля), то она называется Кириопасха (Господня Пасха).

Православные христиане к чудесным свидетельствам Пасхи относят схождение Благодатного Огня в Храме Гроба Господня в Иерусалиме, которое происходит в Великую Субботу перед православной Пасхой.

*2008 — 27 апреля;
2009 — 19 апреля;
2010 — 4 апреля;
2011 — 24 апреля;
2012 — 15 апреля;
2013 — 5 мая;
2014 — 20 апреля;
2015 — 12 апреля;
2016 — 1 мая;
2017 — 16 апреля;
2018 — 8 апреля.*



*Почему каждый год Пасха празднуется в разное время?*

Христианская Пасха празднуется весной, но день празднования — не определенная дата, он определяется по лунно-солнечному календарю. Этот день выпадает на период от 7 апреля (22 марта) до 8 мая (25 апреля).

Чтобы вычислить день Пасхи, можно пользоваться пасхалиями — специальными таблицами, которые составляет православная церковь. От сроков Пасхи зависят сроки других праздников, числа которых меняются каждый год. Это переходящие праздники: Вознесение Христа — сороковой день после Пасхи, Троица (Пятидесятница) — пятидесятый день после Пасхи, День Святого Духа — следующий день после Троицы.

Можно самостоятельно вычислить сроки Пасхи. Немецкий математик Гаусс в XVIII веке предложил формулу для определения дня Пасхи по григорианскому календарю. Расчет производится по значению математических величин, обозначенных (для простоты) буквами а, б, в, г, д. Каждая буква равняется следующему значению:
а — остатку от деления числа года на 19;
б — остатку от деления числа года на 4;
в — остатку от деления числа года на 7;
г — остатку от деления на 30 выражения 19а + 15;
д — остатку от деления на 7 выражения 2б + 4в +6г + б.

Найденные значения «г» и «д» используются для окончательного решения задачи.

Пасха отмечается после дня весеннего равноденствия и, следовательно, приходится на март или апрель.

Если выражение г + д будет меньше числа 9, Пасха этого года будет в марте по старому стилю, а ее день будет равен 22 + г + + д.
Если же г + д больше 9, Пасха будет апрельской (по старому стилю), а дата ее празднования равна г + д — 9.

При расчете не следует забывать, что в 1918 году наша страна перешла на новый календарный стиль, который «обогнал» старый стиль на 13 дней. Следовательно, к рассчитанному числу нужно прибавить 13.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

